# Periodo da vaga



## cacts (6 Fev 2014 às 14:04)

Boa tarde

Alguem me pode esclarecer melhor o que corresponde por exemplo no windguru Periodo da vaga???

Tambem aproveitava este novo topico e perguntava se conhecem outro site para ver as condições meteriológicas e as condições do mar para pratica de pesca embarcada até 25 milhas nauticas.

Abraço


----------



## I Love surf (6 Fev 2014 às 14:18)

cacts disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Alguem me pode esclarecer melhor o que corresponde por exemplo no windguru Periodo da vaga???
> 
> ...



Período da vaga significa o tempo em segundos que a onda demora desde a sua formação á sua rebentação . Quanto maior o período maior a energia e força da onda.Acontece por vezes  a altura das ondas ser pequena mas o período ser grande as ondas ficam mais fortes se for ao contrário .Se juntar período grande com ondulação grande ficam bombas a rebentar na costa e é o que tem acontecido na nossa costa ultimamente e feito muitos estragos!O Mcnamara  agradece essas bombas na Nazare !Espero que tenha ajudado alguma coisa pois nós surfistas estamos sempre desejosos por períodos grandes pois as ondas ficam grandes e mais perfeitas!Abraço!


----------



## rozzo (6 Fev 2014 às 14:21)

Entre a formação e rebentação?

Penso que estamos é a falar no período (espaço de tempo) entre 2 vagas consecutivas...


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Fev 2014 às 14:26)

cacts disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Alguem me pode esclarecer melhor o que corresponde por exemplo no windguru Periodo da vaga???
> 
> ...



O período de vaga é o período de tempo (em segundos) entre duas cristas de ondas consecutivas. Isto é a definição geral. 

Na prática, na previsão o que é mostrado é um período médio. Serve para distinguir o tipo de ondulação que está previsto. Há essencialmente dois tipos de ondulação:

1- Ondas de vento. São ondas geradas pelo vento local, originando um estado do mar agitado mas muito irregular (as ditas "cabrinhas") e portanto com um período de vaga mais curto.

2- Ondas de fora ou "swell". São ondas geradas longe do local onde se observam. Ao longo do seu caminho foram-se organizando e tornando-se mais regulares, e formando grupos (ou sets) de ondas. Desse modo, o período da vaga é mais elevado. Neste caso, o aspecto do mar é mais regular, havendo apenas rebentação perto da costa. São as condições ideias para o surf.

Por vezes, há mistura de ambos, swell a vir de fora com o vento local a tornar as ondas mais irregulares. Isto é uma ondulação com duas componentes. Há sites que as separam para dar uma melhor informação ao utilizador, como o *magicseaweed*.

O período é também um indicador da energia da ondulação. Períodos mais elevados indiciam uma ondulação mais poderosa, portanto com maior perigo nas zonas costeiras. Porém, nas zonas mais fundas e mais afastadas da costa, são as ondas de vento que podem causar mais transtorno, principalmente se o vento for muito forte.

Um período é considerado alto ou baixo dependendo da altura da ondulação. Vou tentar ajudar, dando exemplos. Períodos superiores a 15 s indicam sempre ondulação de fora, independentemente da altura da mesma. Para períodos inferiores, um período de 10 segundos,por exemplo, para uma ondulação de 5 metros é baixo, indicando ondas de vento, mas para uma ondulação de 1 metro já pode indicar swell. Abaixo de 9 segundos, por norma a ondulação é de vento, com baixa componente energética. Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2014 às 14:41)

*Nada substitui as informações oficiais da Marinha/Capitania de onde a embarcação vai sair... *

Experimenta o MeteoNav espanhol...

http://meteonav.aemet.es/MeteoNav/


----------



## I Love surf (6 Fev 2014 às 14:43)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O período de vaga é o período de tempo (em segundos) entre duas cristas de ondas consecutivas. Isto é a definição geral.
> 
> Na prática, na previsão o que é mostrado é um período médio. Serve para distinguir o tipo de ondulação que está previsto. Há essencialmente dois tipos de ondulação:
> 
> ...



Tens toda a razão  !A tua explicação é muito mais correcta que a minha!Aprendi também mais um pouco!Abraço!


----------



## Paelagius (7 Fev 2014 às 03:49)

Vou tentar ser o mais simples possível.

O período, como já foi explicado, é o intervalo de tempo entre a passagem de duas cristas, ou duas cavas, consecutivas por um determinado ponto.

A energia da onda está relacionada com a altura.

Mas para perceberem melhor, imaginem duas ondas com as mesmas características, como mostra a imagem a seguir:








E duas ondas desfasadas:







As ondas do mar resultam de sobreposição de ondas simples. Mas é claro que são mais complexas do que as ondas simples apresentadas.


----------



## Johnny Storm (7 Fev 2014 às 14:52)

Na verdade, a potência de uma onda (Energia por unidade de tempo) é proporcional ao quadrado da altura (H) e proporcional ao seu período (T). Está tudo explicado aqui, para quem tiver curiosidade!


----------



## Paelagius (7 Fev 2014 às 16:38)

Johnny Storm disse:


> Na verdade, a potência de uma onda (Energia por unidade de tempo) é proporcional ao quadrado da altura (H) e proporcional ao seu período (T). Está tudo explicado aqui, para quem tiver curiosidade!



A energia total de uma onda é proporcional ao quadrado da sua altura...

Quanto mais alta é a onda, maior é a sua energia potencial.

Uma vez que as órbitas correspondentes ao movimento das partículas de agua são maiores numa onda mais alta, a energia cinética é também maior neste caso.

A energia total por unidade de área de uma onda é dada por E = 1/8 ρgH[sup]2[/sup] (onde ρ é a densidade da água e H a altura da onda)


----------



## josé TAINHA (19 Abr 2017 às 16:59)

Já agora como se explica no fenómeno de *Tsunami* k ondas de *altura muito baixa* e *períodos relativamente curtos* e *deslocação de milhares de km *a energia seja tanta na rebentação na costa?


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Abr 2017 às 18:20)

josé TAINHA disse:


> Já agora como se explica no fenómeno de *Tsunami* k ondas de *altura muito baixa* e *períodos relativamente curtos* e *deslocação de milhares de km *a energia seja tanta na rebentação na costa?



O período de um tsunami não é curto, é muitíssimo longo. Em escala de comparação, as ondas de vento têm tipicamente períodos entre 10 a 20 segundos, enquanto um tsunami pode ter um período de vários minutos. Essa é a razão de ter tanta energia e ser tão devastador.


----------



## josé TAINHA (20 Abr 2017 às 01:28)

'brigado Jorge!
Qual a *fórmula matemática* que expressa a Energia transportada num *"swell" de 20 s* e um *"swell-tsunami" de 5 m* para poder comparar a tal "devastação"?
No caso do "BALI" a altura das ondas era baixa?! Então o factor quadrado da altura não é expressivo na equação da Energia.
Terá a ver (devido ao período) a uma grande massa de água transportada num caso _versus_ uma diminuta no outro?
E a velocidade de propagação então até poder ser o mesmo para os 2 casos?


----------

